# Favorite Iberia recording?



## M Palmer (Dec 31, 2015)

Hello,
I am trying to decide which Albeniz Iberia recording to purchase. I would like to hear opinions as to which are your favorites. Hamelin? Sanchez? De Laroccha? I value quality of recording almost as much as quality of performance.
Thanks!


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Esteban Sanchez, a 3 CD box on Brilliant with various Albeniz works (so very affordable), would be my primary recommendation. A lot of nuances, and often quite fiery.

Requejo on Claves is unusual, often delicate and interesting in his playing.

I prefer these two, but kept a de Laroccha recording too; however I only know her early recording, not the later Decca from 1986. I´d advise you to at least check out the first two ones, even though de Laroccha is probably the most well-known.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2015)

I like these two, both for sound and playing/interpretations:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I am adding to the first on Kontrapunctus choice( haven't heard the second)this one:

​


----------

